# Circuit Diagram



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

Has anyone ever come across a circuit diagram for the Thomson Tivo??


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cleudo said:


> Has anyone ever come across a circuit diagram for the Thomson Tivo??


No never come across one. Perhaps blindlemon or TCM2007 has.


----------



## Blacque Jacque (Dec 26, 2006)

They're unlikely to be in the public domain, corporate confidential, IP etc. After all it's one of the foundation stones of TiVo's business.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Not quite true. The schematics for the US series 1 Sony model called SAT-T60_sm.pdf were knocking around as 5 900kB RAR files. Might have been on deals of ..........you know where.....

However this is the satelite model (no SCART or other input) and modem circuitry is completely different from whats is on UK boards as I had a go trying to fix a lifetime subscription TiVo I was given, that has a dead modem.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

cleudo said:


> Has anyone ever come across a circuit diagram for the Thomson Tivo??


Many moons ago I got a quick look at the UK ones when a colleague was giving TiVo some advice on how to fix the NICAM bug - but once we figured out what was wrong they were quickly whisked away.

Since I'm not an electronic expert, they didn't mean much to me - they looked well laid out though 

If there are diagrams for US series 1 TiVos out there, they're largely the same. The main difference being the back end for video output and possibly the modem.


----------



## Blacque Jacque (Dec 26, 2006)

Weren't US models equipped with phonos ( sorry RCA jacks  ) rather than SCART ?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blacque Jacque said:


> Weren't US models equipped with phonos ( sorry RCA jacks  ) rather than SCART ?


As per the last sentence of the preceding post to your own.


----------



## Blacque Jacque (Dec 26, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> As per the last sentence of the preceding post to your own.


I took aerialplug's "back end" statement to mean the internal processing of the video stream, ie: NTSC rather than PAL, hence my question.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blacque Jacque said:


> I took aerialplug's "back end" statement to mean the internal processing of the video stream, ie: NTSC rather than PAL, hence my question.


No he meant the connections too. You clearly didn't understand the implication.


----------



## AWT (Aug 25, 2005)

Blacque Jacque said:


> After all it's one of the foundation stones of TiVo's business.


I'd call the TiVo hardware a foundation "pebble" - the hardware components to assemble a higher spec. PVR are available in most PC retailers. 

The tricky part is the software - that, IMO, is the cornerstone of the TiVo.


----------



## Blacque Jacque (Dec 26, 2006)

AWT said:


> I'd call the TiVo hardware a foundation "pebble" - the hardware components to assemble a higher spec. PVR are available in most PC retailers.
> 
> The tricky part is the software - that, IMO, is the cornerstone of the TiVo.


I agree, but given that the TiVo hardware is proprietry it was still a vital part of TiVo's business model which one assumes they would try to protect.

I suspect that when TiVo first hit the market, no one had the faintest idea what a PVR / DVR was & while many of us could build our own now, that just wasn't realistic at the time.
Now of course, one would go for 1080 HD resolution, HDMI interface, DD / THX / DTS sound via opto or SP/DIF & a minimum of 100hrs recording, all allied of course with the excellent TiVo program guide.....................are you listening TiVo ?


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Blacque Jacque said:


> They're unlikely to be in the public domain, corporate confidential, IP etc. After all it's one of the foundation stones of TiVo's business.


Surely IP is only relevant if you plan to actually market products? Given they don't give a rats about the UK and Thomson TiVo is a dead product, there's really no point worrying about IP and all that


----------

